# Hoffmann NXLEH



## John Dearey (Nov 23, 2008)

We manufacture cabinets and have recently purchased a Hoffmann NXLEH notching machine and a MU-2P dovetail joinery machine to do beaded face frames with, our supplier has not been very helpfull in explaining how these machines work. Is there anyone out there that has any experiance with these machines and could you please inform me how you like them and some of your experiances in setting them up to do the job for you.


----------



## firehawkmph (Apr 26, 2008)

John,
First of all, welcome to the forum. I am not into commercial manufacturing but just a thought. It sounds like the supplier you bought the machines from is just a reseller, I'm guessing. Maybe not too well versed on them. Can you get in touch with the manufacturer and see if they will have a rep help you. I can't believe somebody would sell you a machine designed to make something commercially and wouldn't take the time to stop out and go over the operation with you. I don't think I would be too happy with that. Let us know what happens.
Mike Hawkins


----------

